# Chrooting to FreeBSD 8.1 from BT4



## Crunchy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi,

I want to get in and install WMs, but i can't...

```
root@bt:~# fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77520 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xa8a8a8a8

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/hda1               1        6241     3145432+   6  FAT16
/dev/hda2   *        6242       77520    35924616   a5  FreeBSD
```
So i mount this hda2 and try to chroot.

```
root@bt:~# mount -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=ufs2 /dev/hda2 /mnt
root@bt:~# chroot /mnt /bin/sh
Segmentation fault
```
What i did wrong...?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2010)

You can't chroot into a FreeBSD filesystem from within Linux. Both operating systems work in a completely different way.


----------



## Crunchy (Aug 17, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can't chroot into a FreeBSD filesystem from within Linux.


Good to know... :r 
Second try, from
	
	



```
desktopbsd# uname -a
FreeBSD desktopbsd 7.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p3 #67: Thu Sep  3 01:58:08 UTC 2009     root@tinderbox.3c-consulting.lokal:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/DESKTOPBSDLIVE  i386
```
 the only live BSD-like DVD i have now.

```
desktopbsd# mount /dev/ad0s2a /mnt
desktopbsd# chroot /mnt /bin/sh
#
```
 But i'm unable to do anything from shell.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2010)

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2010)

FreeBSD 7.2 may not be very good at running 8.1 binaries.


----------



## Crunchy (Aug 17, 2010)

To be honest, I would like to solve problems with LXDE&GNOME install without using ...links.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2010)

What problems? What links? I still have no clue what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## Crunchy (Aug 17, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What problems?


LXDE: XScreensaver, while I'm not logged as root, some troubles with DISPLAY variable. GNOME: Probably wiht GDM(?), or /proc, don't remember - no user account to log in.  





			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> What links?


The text/web browser.
	
	



```
pkg_add -r links
links forums.freebsd.org
```



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> I still have no clue what you're trying to accomplish.


Just chroot to FreeBSD from live CD/DVD with a normal browser to find out what do do, and fix it from shell.


----------

